# Hindenberg



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 7 Feb 2000 21:30:29 -0500*
Good evening gentlemen,
I am a bit of a stalemate in my research and was hoping that you may be of
some assistance. I‘m researching a WW1, RCR battle honor, Hindenburg Line.
However, through numerous internet searches useless info or dead links I
have come up empty handed.
I was hoping someonemay have some relevant information I might use for a
presentation I have to show on the 7 March 00. Be it links to sites other
than British, Aussie or American, or text files, it would all be received
with open arms. Pictures for the audience‘s visual stimulation might also
come in handy. I appreciate all your help and/or direction in this little
predicament.
All I know of this event is that Hindenburg was a German general Paul von
Hindenburg for which a German stronghold, an entrenchment system, was named
after.
Pro Patria
John Davis
jcdavis@sympatico.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Mon, 07 Feb 2000 20:41:55 -0800*
Try getting hold of the offical Canadian history of the Great War.
It is the  "Canadian Expeditionary Force 1914-1919" by  Col G.W.L.Nicholson.
It should answer your questions, failing that try getting the getting
Vol 1 "The Royal Canadian Regiment" by R.C.Fetherstonhaugh and G.R.Steves
published in 1936.
Both books might be had through the inter library load.
Or check out your local university.
Hugh Jones
 abc@ii.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Dehon" <robert.dehon@skynet.be>* on *Wed, 9 Feb 2000 21:25:00  0100*
Dear Mr. Davis,
Another source worth to be checked is Mrs Rose Coombss MBE book titled
 Before endeavours fade . Republished by  After the battle  in 1994 from
the original in 1976, I think you could get a hand on it via this amazonic
site or directly from our British friends of ATB.
Sincerely,
Robert
-----Message d‘origine-----
De : John Davis 
 : army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date : mardi 8 fvrier 2000 3:43
Objet : Hindenberg Help....
>Good evening gentlemen,
>
>I am a bit of a stalemate in my research and was hoping that you may be of
>some assistance. I‘m researching a WW1, RCR battle honor, Hindenburg Line.
>However, through numerous internet searches useless info or dead links I
>have come up empty handed.
>
>I was hoping someonemay have some relevant information I might use for a
>presentation I have to show on the 7 March 00. Be it links to sites other
>than British, Aussie or American, or text files, it would all be received
>with open arms. Pictures for the audience‘s visual stimulation might also
>come in handy. I appreciate all your help and/or direction in this little
>predicament.
>
>All I know of this event is that Hindenburg was a German general Paul von
>Hindenburg for which a German stronghold, an entrenchment system, was
named
>after.
>
>Pro Patria
>John Davis
>jcdavis@sympatico.ca
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *EDDYFOUBERT@WEBTV.net E.R Foubert* on *Wed, 9 Feb 2000 15:50:37 -0500 (EST)*
Go to the RCR web page 2nd Bat they should be able to supply you with
all the info on the RCR,s WW1 OR go directly to their HQs at Wolsley
Barracks in London Ont.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 9 Feb 2000 16:34:33 -0500*
Well...um, checked their web site, not a great deal of info there. But a
valid suggestion seeing as how it is one of their Battle Honors. As for
London, hopefully I get to Kitchener before Mar 7 In-laws are from there.
I suppose I should have mentioned I myself am RCR. Ha...oops. 3RCR in
Petawawa...for now LOTP in the works.... Thanks for the input all the same
though. Appreciate the help.
John Davis, Cpl
----- Original Message -----
From: "E.R Foubert" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2000 3:50 PM
Subject: Re: Hindenberg Help....
> Go to the RCR web page 2nd Bat they should be able to supply you with
> all the info on the RCR,s WW1 OR go directly to their HQs at Wolsley
> Barracks in London Ont.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 18:43:51 -0500*
At 09:30 PM 2/7/00 -0500, you wrote:
>Good evening gentlemen,
>
>I am a bit of a stalemate in my research and was hoping that you may be of
>some assistance. I‘m researching a WW1, RCR battle honor, Hindenburg Line.
>However, through numerous internet searches useless info or dead links I
>have come up empty handed.
>Pro Patria
>John Davis
>jcdavis@sympatico.ca
The following is excerpted from the General Orders of 1928, you may find
some of the related place and battle names helpful in your research:
Canadian Army General Orders, 1st February, 1928 
The Great War -- List of Battle and Other Engagements G.O. 7, 1928
Operations: The Breaking of the Hindenburg Line 26 August -  12 October 1918
Battles:
The Second Battles of Arras, 1918 26 Aug - 3 Sep
   1 Battle of the Scarpe, 1918, including the tactical incodent Capture
of Monchy-le-Preux 26-30 Aug, with the geographical limits "Noreiul
exclusive - St. Leger exclusive - Boisleux-au-Mont - Roclincourt -
Bailleul - Oppy"
   2 Battle of the Drocourt-Queant Line 2-3 Sep, with the geographical
limits "Moeuvres exclusive - Noreiul exclusive - St. Leger exclusive
- Monchy-le-Preux - Pelves: thence the River Scarpe"
The Battles of the Hindenburg Line 12 Sep - 9 Oct
   1 Battle of the Canal du Nord, including the tactical incident Capture
of Bourlon Wood 27 Sep - 1 Oct, with the geographical limits "Road
banteux - Gouzeaucourt exclusive - Fins exclusive - Ytres - Lagnicourt
- Queant - Cagnicourt - Recourt - Lecluse exclusive: thence the rivier
Sensee"
   2 Battle of the St. Quentin Canal 29 Sep - 2 Oct, with the
geographical limits "Road St Quentin exclusive - Vermand - Roisel -
Villers-Faucon - Fins - Gouzeaucourt - Banteuxexclusive"
   3 Battle of Cambrai, 1918, including the tactical incident Capture of
Cambrai 8-9 Oct, with the geographical limits "Road Fresnoy - Sequehart -
Bellinglise - Bellicourt - Vendhuille - Villers-Guislain - Villers-Plouich
- Graincourt - Bourlon - Oisy-le-Verger: thence the river Sensee"
The operation "The Breaking of the Hindenburg Line" is also reflected as
including the operation "The Pursuit to the Selle 9-12 October"
Good luck with your research.
Pro Patria
Mike
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

